# 05's are on Dealer lots



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

GM Buy Power located some 05 GTO's on some lots! Wonder if any of them would take $1500 off sticker today?


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

You might consider waiting for a short while. Almost every 05 GM model with the exception of some Cadillacs are rebated 1K-5k.


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Some of the corvette guys are having big problems with that engine. One guy has been driving a cavalier for a month and making payments on a corvette and paying insurance on a corvette.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

There was another post about this. Do you know what part of the engine is problematic?


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> GM Buy Power located some 05 GTO's on some lots! Wonder if any of them would take $1500 off sticker today?


 I'd be willing to bet the cars are not there yet. Last year my car was sitting on my dealers lot Dec 12th according to GM's computer but in fact it was still sitting in Benicia California where it sat until Jan 4th and didn't get to my dealer until Jan 26th. Don't believe what you read on GM's site.


----------



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

cuspid said:


> Some of the corvette guys are having big problems with that engine. One guy has been driving a cavalier for a month and making payments on a corvette and paying insurance on a corvette.


cuspid, where did you get that engine info from, a friend that owns a car or a vette website ???? curious to know. Thanks Craig


----------



## jeffthunbird (Dec 30, 2004)

drmustang said:


> There was another post about this. Do you know what part of the engine is problematic?


Go with the proven LS in the '04-ggod deals right now too. :cheers :cheers


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

cdb said:


> cuspid, where did you get that engine info from, a friend that owns a car or a vette website ???? curious to know. Thanks Craig


98 Vette owner. No engine problems whatsoever. 55,000 miles and counting until I decide to buy a GTO. You have a chance of having problems with any car.


----------



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

C5ORGTO said:


> 98 Vette owner. No engine problems whatsoever. 55,000 miles and counting until I decide to buy a GTO. You have a chance of having problems with any car.


My 04 goat is great and so was my 97 vette. I was referring to his post about the LS2 in the C6. Still curious though not in thew market for one.


----------



## Shannon'sGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

cuspid said:


> Some of the corvette guys are having big problems with that engine. One guy has been driving a cavalier for a month and making payments on a corvette and paying insurance on a corvette.


You must be a little misinformed. there have been no issues with the engine persay, but with the crank pulley coming loose. But that has been very sporatic. I have only read about 5 members having problems on the corvette forum


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

cuspid said:


> Some of the corvette guys are having big problems with that engine. One guy has been driving a cavalier for a month and making payments on a corvette and paying insurance on a corvette.


I thought the main difference between the 
ls-1 and LS-2 was the cylinder bore. Why should that cause a problem?
I'm sure the intake is more free flowing and a bigger cam. 
what could go wrong? My 00 WS-6 T/A has 32k miles on it, bought it new, never any problems! :cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> GM Buy Power located some 05 GTO's on some lots! Wonder if any of them would take $1500 off sticker today?


Anyone able to find an actual dealer website that list on in their inventory? If so, please post.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

I noticed that some of the dealer inventories are now showing some '05's. :willy:


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Go to corvetteforum.com and read about the c6. It isn't a problem unless your the owner of one. I don't think it is isolated. I was at a parts counter Friday the guys behind the counter were aware of the problem (I'm in Fl). I own a 04 z06, my son just got a GTO thanks to you guys informing me of the rebates. It ( the z06)cost less than the first GTO's that left the lots. Heavy discounts now as much as $17 off. Very little depreciation. My last one 00 yellow 6sp coupe cost $34500 and I sold it 4 years later for $29000. thats $115/mo deprciation. I can't think of any car you can own for that little of depre ciation. Ask the guys that jumped early on the GTOs


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

Go to gmbuypower.com and do a search for 05 GTOs


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I noticed that some of the dealer inventories are now showing some '05's. :willy:


My Local dealer is showing an 05 red on red, auto. Told me it is in transit. told me that it would be on in the the 16th. too bad I don't wnat an auto.


----------



## FastKars (Jan 3, 2005)

Country Pontiac Buick here in Antioch, IL have a few. One of them being a 6spd impulse blue with sprt. apperance package :cool 
Going to go check it out on wednesday, if I get a good price I will be picking one up!!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

FastKars said:


> Country Pontiac Buick here in Antioch, IL have a few. One of them being a 6spd impulse blue with sprt. apperance package :cool
> Going to go check it out on wednesday, if I get a good price I will be picking one up!!


Let us know if the dealers are willing to bargain on the '05's yet. :cheers


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Two '05s are arriving this week at J. KOONS PONTIAC GMC TRUCK, INC. 2050 CHAIN BRIDGE RD, VIENNA, VA.

Both are M6s - one torrid red and one phantom black.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> Let us know if the dealers are willing to bargain on the '05's yet. :cheers


I was already quoted $500 of sticker. :confused


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> I was already quoted $500 of sticker. :confused


 Probably a knee jerk reaction left over from the '04s.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Wake up guys. C&D had it lose to the stang, MT wasn't that nice when it compared it to the CTS and Hemi 300. Look at the tires on the other two cars in the MT test. If the GTO had the better tires, would it have done better.

back on point, the car is not getting rave reviews. Rave reviews sold a lot of RSXs and WRXs. $500 off is no big deal, could get that off almost any car today.


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

FastKars said:


> Country Pontiac Buick here in Antioch, IL have a few. One of them being a 6spd impulse blue with sprt. apperance package :cool
> Going to go check it out on wednesday, if I get a good price I will be picking one up!!


FastKars,
Be careful with Country Pontiac. I went looking there and they wouldn't even let me test drive any of the GTOs they had in their inventory. I went with Lemay Pontiac in Kenosha. They were great and they are still great. I took my Goat in Yesterday to have my brakes and alignment checked and they rotated the tires, fixed the allignment and washed the car...no charge.
Shawn Haas is the sales guy and was awesome. We bought my Direct Supervisors Grand Am GT from him too and will also get my 06 GTO from him as well. :cool


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

When I picked up my 04 GTO the dealer told me that they did not expect 05s until the middle of February.


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

Tom said:


> Wake up guys. C&D had it lose to the stang, MT wasn't that nice when it compared it to the CTS and Hemi 300. Look at the tires on the other two cars in the MT test. If the GTO had the better tires, would it have done better.
> 
> back on point, the car is not getting rave reviews. Rave reviews sold a lot of RSXs and WRXs. $500 off is no big deal, could get that off almost any car today.


$500 off is no deal-You got that right! There is hardly an 05 GM model which can't be had at or near invoice with a 1k-5k rebate. Dealers that consider their arriving 05's as hot items need to be reminded of the 04 sales fiasco.


----------



## WS6Vert (Dec 9, 2004)

drmustang said:


> $500 off is no deal-You got that right! There is hardly an 05 GM model which can't be had at or near invoice with a 1k-5k rebate. Dealers that consider their arriving 05's as hot items need to be reminded of the 04 sales fiasco.


 :agree I'm waiting on $2500 off at least. I'm in no hurry to buy, but I am in a huryy to drive one.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

WS6Vert said:


> :agree I'm waiting on $2500 off at least. I'm in no hurry to buy, but I am in a huryy to drive one.


Ditto...


----------

